# Top Kayak Carriers for your Nissan Frontier



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Kayaking itself is a lot of fun! The process of getting all the equipment to the place where you finally can go kayaking - not so much. Taking into consideration that as a general rule, a longer kayak is faster kayak, it requires the special system to be moved. Yet it becomes a lot easier to do when you have the right tools and racks on your Frontier. 

Since you are a proud owner of huge truck, which necessarily implies the availability of the bed, we've hand picked a selection of the best truck kayak carrier applications made for it. Some system can be attached directly to the roof, the others feature hitch mounting points. The choice is always yours, regardless of which system you will choose, it will help you to transport your kayaks with no-hassle at all. 

#1. Yakima® 8002449 - DryDock Hitch Mount Kayak and Canoe Carrier


#2. Rhino-Rack® - Nissan Frontier 2014 T-Load Hitch Mount Kayak and Canoe Carrier


#3. Thule® - Nissan Frontier 2014 Hull-a-Port Kayak Carrier


#4. Thule® - Nissan Frontier 4 Door 2014 Roll Model Kayak Rack


All the kayaks feature a space-saving design and really strong tie-down straps and guaranteed to safely and securely hold your watersport gear without scratching or causing any damage to it. *Which system do you like the most? Roof or hitch mounted one? *

Feel free to leave your feedback and price quote inquires in the comments below.


----------

